# to download an application (app) onto a tablet



## Peripes

大家好。

I'd like to know what is the correct preposition one must use with this kind of objects.

上个星期四我在iPad下载了这个应用程序。
上个星期四我上iPad下载了这个应用程序。

Thank you for your responses 

Edit:

Just in case, what I want to say is that last thursday I downloaded a certain application onto my tablet.


----------



## SuperXW

They are both idiomatic. However, their structures and parts of speech are very different.

我在iPad下载了... I (at iPad) downloaded...

我上iPad下载了... I (log on iPad) and downloaded...
上 in this sentence is a verb. Since the term 上网 ("get on" Internet) got popular, people often say 上+any website/app/electronic device, whenever they may need to "log on and get connected".

By the way, if you are looking for prepositions, you can also say, 
从iPad下载了 (from iPad...)
上 would be added AFTER iPad, if you use a preposition, i.e.
从iPad上 下载了
在iPad上 下载了
because 从...上, 在...上 is a more comprehensive structure when using prepositions.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

上ipad 
This is wired to me. 
在ipad 上 or 从ipad 上 , both are fine but have a little different meanings.

上ipad 上下载了 is OK?


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 上ipad
> This is wired to me.
> 上ipad 上下载了 is OK?


How about 上电脑? Do you hear people say this?
If not, I admit this is not a common usage.


Peripes said:


> Edit:
> Just in case, what I want to say is that last thursday I downloaded a certain application onto my tablet.


In this case you can say:
*在iPad上*下载了这个APP  "on iPad downloaded"
下载了这个APP*到iPad上  *"downloaded to iPad"
*用iPad*下载了这个APP  "use iPad to download"


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

In net bars网吧, 上机 is always used. 
上电脑 is rare in my life.


----------



## Peripes

Thank you!
谢谢你们！


----------



## Sun14

“我在iPad上下载了这个应用程序” is the most natural expression to me.


----------



## Messquito

The most natural way to put it would be either
我在iPad*上*下载了这个应用程序 ("I downloaded this app on iPad." With this, iPad sounds like a platform where you perform downloading, meaning either "from iPad" or "(in)to iPad)
我从iPad下载了这个应用程序 ("I downloaded this app from iPad." It's debatable because you actually don't download things "from iPad" but "from the Internet" "to your iPad", but this expression could sometimes be heard)
or
我用iPad下载了这个应用程序 ("I used iPad to download this app." Sounds natural too.)

For me the third one is used most often.

我上iPad下载了这个应用程序 sounds pretty odd to me because 上, in technological use relating computer, often refer to acts that involve "surfing" the net, often followed by "Net", or "website name", as in, "我上網下载了这个应用程序" (I surfed the net and downloaded this app.) "我上Google查..."(I used Google to search for...) "我上Youtube看布蘭妮的表演"(I watched Britney's show on Youtube.)
iPad is not a website so it is weird to use it this way. (It is used, however, but rarely, and never by me.)


----------



## Sun14

The second one would be appropriate in the context OP provides. The third one might imply or put an emphasis on the device that is iPad, not iPhone or some others.


----------



## Romildo

Peripes said:


> 上个星期四我在iPad下载了这个应用程序。
> 上个星期四我上iPad下载了这个应用程序。


听着都不太地道，有些别扭。

下面两种说法如何：
上个星期四，我用iPad下载了这个应用程序。（和另外一位朋友的说法相同）
上个星期四，我把这个应用程序下载到了iPad上。


----------



## Sweetboat

应用程序是app吗？ 中国人直接用app这个词语的时候怎么念？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

手机上的应用程序称为APP。应该也有人称呼 应用程序or应用or软件 etc. 最常用的是APP。

APP，直接读字母音的貌似比较多，读"艾普"的相对少。


----------



## T.D

我上IPAD is an 'acceptable' mistake to my ear, it sounds weird but the meaning of the sentence is delivered.


----------



## Enno

I would say “上周四我在iPad上下了这个app" is the most natural one to me, otherwise it sounds like a textbook.
"下“ instead of "下载” is very commonly used, and the word "app" in China is usually pronounced alphabet by alphabet (so when you see someone use "诶屁屁", it actually means app lol)


----------

